# Morning sunrise on the Sea of Galilee (Tiberias)



## Jacob Ben Avraham (Sep 20, 2015)

*Morning sunrise on the Sea of Galilee, Peter, James, and John must have seen many of these, as they went out to fish, Yeshua changed their lives forever,  making them "fishers of men"   (taken with a Wal-Mart disposable camera, 6:55am) 



 *


----------



## vfotog (Sep 20, 2015)

Jacob Ben Avraham said:


> *Morning sunrise on the Sea of Galilee, Peter, James, and John must have seen many of these, as they went out to fish, Yeshua changed their lives forever,  making them "fishers of men"   (taken with a Wal-Mart disposable camera, 6:55am)
> View attachment 108437 *




* No religious discussions or debates are allowed. Exceptions are only an objective explanation of a religious ceremony that may have been photographed during the course of a wedding shoot, or other photojournalistic event that may require some informative background.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 20, 2015)

I think it's rather a nice picture for using a disposable. I like the 'texture' of the water with the pattern of the ripples. Looks like maybe due to the low light the quality of the image was affected, I wonder if some digital editing could improve that without losing the lovely soft color.


----------



## runnah (Sep 20, 2015)

vfotog said:


> Jacob Ben Avraham said:
> 
> 
> > *Morning sunrise on the Sea of Galilee, Peter, James, and John must have seen many of these, as they went out to fish, Yeshua changed their lives forever,  making them "fishers of men"   (taken with a Wal-Mart disposable camera, 6:55am)
> ...



It's not a debate nor a discussion. It's a quote that either inspired the photo or vice versa.

No different than quoting another source for a photo. Let's all simmer down.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 20, 2015)

runnah said:


> vfotog said:
> 
> 
> > Jacob Ben Avraham said:
> ...



I would like to add that most of the mods have already seen this post, it has been discussed, and none of us see an issue  here.


----------



## DanOstergren (Sep 20, 2015)

This doesn't belong in the People Photography forum.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 20, 2015)

Jacob Ben Avraham said:


> *Morning sunrise on the Sea of Galilee, Peter, James, and John must have seen many of these, as they went out to fish, Yeshua changed their lives forever,  making them "fishers of men"   (taken with a Wal-Mart disposable camera, 6:55am)
> View attachment 108437 *


Nice


----------



## Tim Tucker (Sep 21, 2015)

Isn't this the same shot that was posted a few weeks back?
Sunrise over the Sea of Galilee (from Tiberias) | Photography Forum


----------



## waday (Sep 21, 2015)

Looks like an ordinary snapshot to me. Nothing special.

It's so interesting that that used to be Palestinian land before Israel took over.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## terri (Sep 21, 2015)

I'd appreciate it if everyone could tone down the religious rhetoric.   

The OP is free to post these images and make some general comments, but he should be aware of the TPF policy against religious discussion in general, and perhaps not continue to insert quotes that others may find upsetting.   Religion and politics are subjects considered "hot button" topics here, along with a few others, and these posts will be removed if continued.


----------



## limr (Sep 21, 2015)

Tim Tucker said:


> Isn't this the same shot that was posted a few weeks back?
> Sunrise over the Sea of Galilee (from Tiberias) | Photography Forum



Yes, it is. I noticed that, too, and quite frankly, I think that is a lot more questionable than the quote.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 21, 2015)

I don't remember seeing it before, maybe he didn't realize that he'd already posted this one.

If someone has a problem with something being posted it seems like it would be best to contact one of the mods (which might have been done). And if they don't find it problematic, and someone still doesn't like it, seems like that person should use the Ignore button and not read the OP's threads anymore.


----------



## limr (Sep 21, 2015)

Huh! I've apparently already not been reading the OP's threads   I think the thread where he first posted this picture was the only other one I've seen.


----------



## waday (Sep 21, 2015)

Ditto


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 21, 2015)

Obviously this thread cannot stay out of trouble, so it's done.


----------

